# Husqvarna 227



## DorenC (Feb 17, 2020)

In order to get the impeller blade off for replacement is it possible to just pull off from front. I have removed shear pins from impeller as well as trying to pull off auger but it won't budge. Do I have to access from chute side?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF.
Got a couple good pics of what you"re trying to do?


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from Central Penciltucky!


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

DorenC said:


> In order to get the impeller blade off for replacement is it possible to just pull off from front. I have removed shear pins from impeller as well as trying to pull off auger but it won't budge. Do I have to access from chute side?


I haven't had one of those in front of me..But I expect the pulley will have to come off.
You have to split the machine down the middle ..take off the pulley.
Remove bearing retainers on side of bucket for the auger shaft.
Remove any auger braces that may be attached to bucket.
Pull...You may have to take a piece of wood and hammer and tap it through.
What happened to your impeller?



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

